# For all the military wife's



## squatting dog (Dec 11, 2021)

I thought about all my wife has gone through the last 50 years and I knew I had to somehow thank not just her, but all military wife's.
As The wife of a Veteran, they can never forget either, they live the trauma with their spouse. They try to help them find their way home, when their minds wander back to that dark place. They support and love them when they are in their darkest moments. And though they try, NOTHING can compare to what we have had to go through. Still, I want to thank all military wife's.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 11, 2021)

Not wanting to take away the trauma and drama of being in the military, but surely when a person joins up they know what they could be in for.


----------

